# wendiger Rasenmäher



## tomtom71 (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe gestern leider meinen Rasenmäher zerlegt und suche nun einen neuen,wendigen Benziner.

Flächenmäßig hält es sich bei mir in Grenzen, allerdings ist das Grundstück durch den Teich, die Beete und den Bachlauf doch sehr, wie soll ich`s schreiben, zeitintensiv beim Mähen.

Könnt Ihr einen kleinen, wendigen Mäher empfehlen, bzw. kennt hier jemand die Trike Mäher und hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? (Hinten zwei Räder, vorne mittig ein Rad)

Dank in die Runde

Tom


----------



## willi1954 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wendiger Rasenmäher*

wie wärs mit nem Roboter? klein und wendig sind sie


----------



## VolkerN (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: wendiger Rasenmäher*

Eine weitere (kabellose) Alternative sind uebrigens Akku-Rasenmaeher. 

Ich verwende jetzt in der 4. Saison einen BOSCH-Rotak-Rasenmaeher ...immer noch mit dem ersten Akku. Mit 1 x Zwischenladen in der Akku-Station kann ich ca. 100 m² Rasenflaeche maehen. Das Geraet ist recht leicht gut zu bedienen. 

Unsere vier Rasenflaechen sind (bis auf eine) eher in rundlichen Formen. Da stelle ich mir den Einsatz eines Maeh-Roboters schwierig vor. Ausserdem geht 1 Flaeche uebergangslos in den Teich ueber ...und irgendwie haette ich Bedenken das der Roboter irgendwie mal versucht nen Freischwimmer zu machen


----------

